# Viva Leeds



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds by Siraj Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0832 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0831 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0830 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0829 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0828 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0827 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0825 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0824 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0823 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0822 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0821 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0820 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0819 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0818 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0817 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0816 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0815 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0814 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0813 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0812 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0811 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0810 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0809 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0807 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0929 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0928 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0927 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0926 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0925 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0924 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0923 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0922 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0921 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0920 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0918 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0917 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0915 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0914 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0913 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0912 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0911 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0910 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0909 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0908 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0907 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0906 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0905 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0904 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0903 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0902 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0901 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0900 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0899 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0898 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0897 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0896 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0895 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0893 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0892 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0890 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0889 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0888 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0887 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0886 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0885 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0884 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0882 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0880 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0879 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0878 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0877 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0876 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0875 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0874 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0873 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0872 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0871 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0869 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0866 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

IMAG0864 by sirajali rawat, on Flickr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you very much for your kind comments!


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Leeds


Thank you very much for your kind comments!


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once more great, very nice updates about Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Once more great, very nice updates about Leeds


Thank you


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## fozzy45 (May 4, 2020)

Lovely pics of the Corn Exchange 😃


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

fozzy45 said:


> Lovely pics of the Corn Exchange 😃


 Thank you


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## fozzy45 (May 4, 2020)

My uncle started a music shop in the Corn Exchange back in the 80's called The Listening Booth, Oh the memories 😃


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

fozzy45 said:


> My uncle started a music shop in the Corn Exchange back in the 80's called The Listening Booth, Oh the memories 😃


Must have been a very beautiful music shop, vinyl and cassette were huge back then. 80s had very beautiful music 👌


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


 Thank you


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------

